# Euskera: kale borroka



## Ldia

Por curiosidad, si alguien puede explicarme brevemente qué es “kale borroka”. Salió en la noticia y sé que es algo referido al terrorismo en el País Vasco.


----------



## Sr. Cabeza

Hola!

Creo que literalmente traducido del vasco significa "lucha callejera". En cual caso, se refiere a los incidentes que suceden en la calle y que generalmente afectan al mobiliariario urbano: Cabinas de teléfono quemadas, contenedores e incluso con cierta frecuencia últimamente autobuses que han sido previamente vaciados de pasajeros.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## susantrek

"kale borroka" es "lucha callejera" en vasco. no es exactamente terrorismo sino más bien disturbios públicos


----------



## doloritax

Kale = calle
Borroka = lucha


----------

